# Hot Sour Salty Sweet



## ronn (May 15, 2003)

Im reading this right now and I just love the title....

http://www.hotsoursaltysweet.com/


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Ronn,

It's a gem isn't it? Almost added that to my collection last time I was at the bookstore. Didn't realize they had a website with weekly recipes, what a treat!

:bounce:


----------



## brook (Oct 27, 1999)

I bought this book a few months ago -- and love it! Thanks for the tip about their website.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

And their other books are just as good!

_Seductions of Rice_ is now my bible for rice preparation;
_Flatbreads and Flavors_ is more than just breads -- also spice mixtures and other stuff to eat with the bread.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Seduction of Rice just came out in paperback....


----------



## nathanz (Aug 22, 2003)

my mother-in-law just picked this book up for me at a yard sale
1.25:roll: whata find for a buck and a quarta gotta love the thrifty people. its made my top 25 list of cookbooks


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

nathanz, you are one lucky guy!!!

And I understand that they have another book coming out sometime in the future, about sweet and savory baking. I can't wait. :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Homebaking: The Artful Mix of Flour and Tradition Around the World by Jeffrey Alford, Naomi Duguid will be available in November 2003.


----------

